# Weekly Photo Challenge #36 for Week of 3/20/16



## wvdawg (Mar 20, 2016)

This week's theme is - tree - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 20, 2016)

Mini tree. Full grown.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 20, 2016)

Cute little tree - looking out the window at its big brothers!


----------



## BERN (Mar 21, 2016)

*Dogwood*

Saw this out on the trail yesterday...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 21, 2016)

Some nice stuff so far folks 


Here's one tuff ole pine TREE kind of looks like it has had a rocky life


----------



## wareagle700 (Mar 22, 2016)

My first entry and interpretation of the theme.




M00_7312 by CBMJR, on Flickr


----------



## Batgirl (Mar 22, 2016)

Tree


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 22, 2016)

BERN said:


> Saw this out on the trail yesterday...



Dogwood flowers are gorgeous!  Nice shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 22, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Some nice stuff so far folks
> 
> 
> Here's one tuff ole pine TREE kind of looks like it has had a rocky life



Amazing how those roots can cling in that hard rock!  Good one Mike!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 22, 2016)

wareagle700 said:


> My first entry and interpretation of the theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Neat "branches" in that tree.  Nicely done!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 22, 2016)

Batgirl said:


> Tree



Cool view of that tree!  I like the contrast against that blue sky!


----------



## BERN (Mar 23, 2016)

*I am enjoying these*

Very nice. All have points of visual interest.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 23, 2016)

*Trees are popping.*

I think it is spring . . .


----------



## carver (Mar 25, 2016)

Had a big "tree" go down last night in the wind


----------



## K80Shooter (Mar 26, 2016)

This is going to be one interesting little tree some day, It will only reach about 7ft at maturity.


----------



## Batgirl (Mar 27, 2016)

Great trees, everyone.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 27, 2016)

carved tree


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 27, 2016)

carver said:


> Had a big "tree" go down last night in the wind



Glad it went that direction!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 27, 2016)

K80Shooter said:


> This is going to be one interesting little tree some day, It will only reach about 7ft at maturity.



Gonna be an awesome tree!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 27, 2016)

karen936 said:


> carved tree



Awesome!  Thanks for sharing that one!  I like it.  
Kinda thought Carver might post his up this week but he fooled me.


----------

